# Trend Routers in the USA



## FredH (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys, first post here. Let me tell you this site looks like a very nice resource, and a lot of fun to read. I started using a router about a year ago to build arcade machines, and just fell in love with the tool. I did most of my work with a cheap Ryobi router, and now that it broke, I am ready for a high end tool. I keep reading the great reviews the Trend T5 keeps getting, but I realize that they are a U.K. based company and don't sell many of their products stateside. Anyone know any places where I could purchase one online here in the States? I am in the Atlanta, GA area and would be very interested in picking up one of these. I would also be open for any suggestions for other options that I could go with. Here is a picture of some of my work, and thank you all in advance for your help.

Fred.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't know where you can get a trend t 5 but just wanted to say very nice wood work there.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, that looks pretty awesome! How much does a system like that go for?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Fred and welcome to the forum. I'm not sure you can purchase the T5 stateside, but it can be ordered from the UK although I would use caution for obvious reasons.

You may want to look at Dewalt and Porter Cable routers that have very good standings among all users.

That is one nice work of art you made in that picture. You are very talented.


----------



## FredH (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words. This thing ended up costing me about $800 in materials. That did not include the monitor which is a 27'' arcade monitor and the computer that is inside running all the games. If anyone wants more information on how you can do to play all the classic arcade games on your PC, my email is fholgado @ gmail.com. I have been doing research on a router for a good 2 weeks now, and I have narrowed it down to that I need a ~2HP router. I don't want to go much bigger because all of my work is mostly hand held, and I keep reading that the bigger routers are a bit clumsy to use out of the table. I have looked at the Dewalt 621, and from what I hear it is a very good router. Any more options for a good 2HP router that is good to use out of the table?

Thanks again, Fred.


----------



## x372sailor (Dec 24, 2004)

FredH said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. This thing ended up costing me about $800 in materials. That did not include the monitor which is a 27'' arcade monitor and the computer that is inside running all the games. If anyone wants more information on how you can do to play all the classic arcade games on your PC, my email is fholgado @ gmail.com. I have been doing research on a router for a good 2 weeks now, and I have narrowed it down to that I need a ~2HP router. I don't want to go much bigger because all of my work is mostly hand held, and I keep reading that the bigger routers are a bit clumsy to use out of the table. I have looked at the Dewalt 621, and from what I hear it is a very good router. Any more options for a good 2HP router that is good to use out of the table?
> 
> Thanks again, Fred.


As far as routers go, I am quite fussy about the Bosch 1617 series. I have the fixed base, which I bought to supplement my Hitachi M12V, which is great, but heavy.

Bought this unit for those hand-held operations and I find it to be a great unit. I am disappointed that I didn't get the combo unit. Saw one on sale for about $50.00 CDN more than I paid for just the router. Would really appreciate having the plunge base for it. It didn't come with an edge guide, so the Hitachi, which did, was a better deal at about $100 more whereas the edge guide will set me back ~ $75.00.

Brian


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Although they dont like to admit it, the Trend T5 was originally made by Perles of Switzerland.
It was an exact copy of the Perles 808 but with a black case and a different badge.
Perles are owned by an east European tool company that has been making high quality tools for the former eastern block for about 50 years.
I bought my Perles 808 about 7 years ago and find it a delight to use.
I've never had any problems with it.
The newer model is the 808E with electronic speed control, similar to the Trend T5 E.
With Trend being the main supplier of all router accessories and cutters in UK they set the standard.
Most Trend accessories will fit my Perles and DeWalt also use the same fittings for guide bushes making parts easy to come by here.
Its a pity Perles dont make a 1/2" router or it would be top of my wish list.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fred, nice job on the game cabinet. Give the Bosch 1617 combo pack a look. Top quality design, 2-1/4HP, very easy to use, and most important, if you need service or parts they are close at hand. People never consider that eventually you will need to replace brushes, maybe a cord or switch. It happens to all makes and models. One thing to note: one of our members had a problem with the variable speed switch breaking on his 1617EVS.(Which was promptly resolved) This is why I specify the 1617 which has a standard on/off switch and costs about $20 less. Top rated by Wood magazine in the November 2004 issue. The important thing is how it feels in your hands. After all, you are the one who will be using it.


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

Go to www.trend-usa.com,I checked out their site a couple of weeks ago, if I remember correctly they are in Atlanta Ga. I wanted to find a dealer so I could inspect one, but the nearest dealer was in Albuquerque which is over 200 mile from where I live and since I don't travel that direction very often it will be some time before I get to look at one. I need another router like I need a jet airplane, I was just impressed with their site and tools.


----------



## FredH (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you all for all the replies. I have been doing research, looking at all the options that everybody has mentioned, but I am still undecided. Like hal said, I am going to call Trend USA and find out what the deal is with the distribution of their bigger routers are. They might be introducing them to the market soon enough, if not, I think I will just order the router from a good U.K. site that does international shipping. I really don't mind paying the price because it seems to be a tool that is very precise, maneuverable, and of good quality. I will let everybody know what happens when I get in touch with Trend USA.

Thanks for all your help, Fred.


----------

